# 21 Days



## vapegerm

Sooooo excited!  Stopped stinkies for 21 days today and cannot believe I have made it so far and it has been so easy. For those who read my intro I was on 40 stinkies a day! 
Bought a Twisp on the Monday...upgraded to a Joytech e-vic with Protank on the Wednesday and got myself a back up set up Vision spinner with Protank on the Saturday thanks to reading this fantastical forum! 3 weeks ago I said all the flavour e-juices were not for me and all I vaped was Tobacco juices. Today I have the 2 Protanks (loving them) rotating them on the Vision spinner and a Nautilus on the e-vic.
Currently Vaping....wait for it......Red Cola,Vanilla and Toro Rouge all 18mg VG  I am loving it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Melinda

Congrats vapegerm, it really is a fantastic achievement, what is next for you on your vapor journey?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vapegerm said:


> Sooooo excited!  Stopped stinkies for 21 days today and cannot believe I have made it so far and it has been so easy.



I know exactly how you feel! Such an awesome feeling and it has been easy! You are doing the right thing buying decent equipment because that makes it just that much easier!

Congrats on the 3 week milestone!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Congratulations. As soon as you start vaping it give you more than cigarette. Flavours , health and the HARDWARE . So many shiny things to buy .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Congrats! With the right equipment, decent juice and this awesome forum, you should be stinky free for life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapegerm

Thanks Rob/andro!
Agreed if it wasn't for the Twisp I would not have been on this new path, however after day 3 I really needed a bigger hit  if you know what I mean? Also love getting new toys and trying different set ups- so great hobby for me besides all the other benefits. Not sure what to get next but have my eye on a Innokin 134- it looks like a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vapegerm said:


> Not sure what to get next but have my eye on a Innokin 134- it looks like a beast



Next on your list is any 18650 device with a Nautilus tank! 

Personally if I'm gonna spend that kind of money on the 134 I would rather get the Sigelei 20W!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

vapegerm said:


> Thanks Rob/andro!
> Agreed if it wasn't for the Twisp I would not have been on this new path, however after day 3 I really needed a bigger hit  if you know what I mean? Also love getting new toys and trying different set ups- so great hobby for me besides all the other benefits. Not sure what to get next but have my eye on a Innokin 134- it looks like a beast



Oooooooooh....the bug is biting.

If you're married... good luck hiding the credit card statements


----------



## vapegerm

Thanks Rob! Will check out the Sigelei as well- sound like something out of the swiss alps  and 20w is enough to fry an egg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @vapegerm 
Fabulous achievement!
Those first three weeks are the most challenging. 
All the best for the next 3 weeks!! Keep it up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats. It's amazing how easy stopping smoking can actually be and to have such fun doing it is just a bonus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

Congrats @vapegerm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Awesome news 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Congratulations @vapegerm. Here's to 21 more days, and weeks, and months to come!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

congrats !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

A huge congrats @vapegerm. That feeling of certainty that one has finally beaten the stinkies is indescribable. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapegerm

Thank you All! You are a great supportive bunch  
If only I had a Reo to celebrate this new milestone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo

Congrats VapeGerm, the months starting flying once you have passed the nearly month marker...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

good work @vapegerm, i really admire everyone who makes the switch so smoothly as it took me a couple of months to put the ciggies down properly. well done to you !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapegerm

Believe me when I say "if I can do it anyone can!"
I have been hopelessly addicted and tried to stop but never lasted more than a few hours of agony.
I dreaded taking flights overseas and was utterly miserable by the time I landed. I didn't really care who was at the airport to greet me or if I hadn't seen them for years. Only thing that mattered was lighting up and double clutching
till my lungs burned and my head buzzed! 
The scary thing is I have really not tried that hard and it has almost happened naturally. Yes after day 3 I was a bit edgy but all in all apart for a few cold sweats here and there the first few days it really has been a breeze and recommend the change to anyone. Already got a friend converted after giving him my Twisp he has also now been off stinkies for 2 weeks now. Again I am Loving it . The forum, the reading, the kit, the flavours, the experimenting, the open nose, the coughless mornings (probably my first in 20 years) ooh and I forgot to mention that I am loving it.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

vapegerm said:


> Believe me when I say "if I can do it anyone can!"
> I have been hopelessly addicted and tried to stop but never lasted more than a few hours of agony.
> I dreaded taking flights overseas and was utterly miserable by the time I landed. I didn't really care who was at the airport to greet me or if I hadn't seen them for years. Only thing that mattered was lighting up and double clutching
> till my lungs burned and my head buzzed!
> The scary thing is I have really not tried that hard and it has almost happened naturally. Yes after day 3 I was a bit edgy but all in all apart for a few cold sweats here and there the first few days it really has been a breeze and recommend the change to anyone. Already got a friend converted after giving him my Twisp he has also now been off stinkies for 2 weeks now. Again I am Loving it . The forum, the reading, the kit, the flavours, the experimenting, the open nose, the coughless mornings (probably my first in 20 years) ooh and I forgot to mention that I am loving it.



Priceless post @vapegerm 
So well said!
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats @vapegerm!!!! well done on the 21days mark!! Here's to being stinkie free for the rest of your life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Congrats vapegerm......on Sunday evening it was 4 weeks for me......however it has not been easy for me....anything but. I still crave an analog every day for the past 4 weeks. At times the craving is really strong. It's like I am not getting enough from the ecigs. Next up is a dripper and a RBA/RTA on a mech mod as I do not enjoy high nic juices (the taste). I so much want to be permanently analog free. I am just wondering how much longer this craving is going to be around.

Glad to hear I am an isolated case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@RezaD just hang on, it took me a good 6 weeks to get over the cravings - for some its quicker and some longer. What helped me was to chainvape whenever the craving arrived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> @RezaD just hang on, it took me a good 6 weeks to get over the cravings - for some its quicker and some longer. What helped me was to chainvape whenever the craving arrived.



Thanks man..... that is what I have been doing.....now my battery which would normally last the better part of a day last a couple of hours.....I chain vape till both the battery and the atty is quite warm to the touch.....can't wait for my SVD to arrive...... I don't care how ridiculous a pt2 mini looks on an SVD ......I need to vape the crap out of it!??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

RezaD said:


> Thanks man..... that is what I have been doing.....now my battery which would normally last the better part of a day last a couple of hours.....I chain vape till both the battery and the atty is quite warm to the touch.....can't wait for my SVD to arrive...... I don't care how ridiculous a pt2 mini looks on an SVD ......I need to vape the crap out of it!??


In my opinion the SVD and an mpt2 looks quite sexy, its my ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Congratulations @vapegerm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Congrats @vapegerm wishing you many more stinkie free days and welcome to our world of flavour and plumage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm

Still being rather new at this I can only speak from my own experiences.
However the most important thing I have learned is- do your research before you buy your first kit.
This is the best place for it! Second buy the very best set up you can afford and those are not available from what I have seen at your local shopping centres  If it works for you great. It did not for me after day 3 like I said I needed something more fulfilling  Have a great set up and have a good second back up at all times in case something fails. Good luck and stick with it! Is it really quitting? No. In my opinion I have given up a bad habit for a better one  and that in itself is worth the little effort required

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

RezaD said:


> Congrats vapegerm......on Sunday evening it was 4 weeks for me......however it has not been easy for me....anything but. I still crave an analog every day for the past 4 weeks. At times the craving is really strong. It's like I am not getting enough from the ecigs. Next up is a dripper and a RBA/RTA on a mech mod as I do not enjoy high nic juices (the taste). I so much want to be permanently analog free. I am just wondering how much longer this craving is going to be around.
> 
> Glad to hear I am an isolated case.



@RezaD - perhaps therein lies the solution to your problem.
You say you are craving analogs and not getting enough from the ecigs but you don't enjoy the high nic juice. 

What nic level are you using? 

Perhaps its too low. Maybe you can find a nice flavour that masks the nic content. The only way I found to stop the cravings is to be on higher nic juice. I am still on 18mg in the lower power tanks (eg mPT2) and on the dripper at higher power I can go lower in nic but only to about 12mg. Any lower than that and I feel I need more...

From what I have read and learnt, it can take some people many months to adjust down in nic level. Maybe you are just too low.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RezaD

Silver said:


> @RezaD - perhaps therein lies the solution to your problem.
> You say you are craving analogs and not getting enough from the ecigs but you don't enjoy the high nic juice.
> 
> What nic level are you using?
> 
> Perhaps its too low. Maybe you can find a nice flavour that masks the nic content. The only way I found to stop the cravings is to be on higher nic juice. I am still on 18mg in the lower power tanks (eg mPT2) and on the dripper at higher power I can go lower in nic but only to about 12mg. Any lower than that and I feel I need more...
> 
> From what I have read and learnt, it can take some people many months to adjust down in nic level. Maybe you are just too low.



So are you suggesting I have a Silver???ROTFLOL!!!

Well typically I am vaping either 6mg or 9mg in a Protank 2 mini....so yeah it is on the low side.......18mg nic spoils some of the juices flavour for me as it is too prominent but if it's gonna mitigate the analog craving them I am buying an 18mg juice right now ...seriously.??????????


----------



## johan

Go for it @RezaD - I started with 24mg nic juices to help from the cravings.


----------



## RezaD

Ok so I did.........it was late so the only place I found open mostly stock 12 and 9mg juices......in fact the only 30ml 18mg bottle he had was .......aarrgghhhh........Liqua cuban........so I took it. So when I got home I hit it hard .......REAL hard........my batts were both warm to the touch.........LOL........

Not very tasty but it did the trick......that deep seated analogue craving subdued substantially after giving it horns.... 2 x 1.5ml tanks later it was Hi Ho Silver!!!!!!

Now I can settle down and vape something likeable.....thanks @Silver and @johan .......??????????

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Wasn't suggesting you do a Silver to avoid the cravings @RezaD ! 
But you get the idea....


----------



## johan

If a "Silver" works for you to get over the cravings, give it horns @RezaD - I think I was permanently on a "Silver" for the first 2-weeks without knowing it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick

johan said:


> If a "Silver" works for you to get over the cravings, give it horns @RezaD - I think I was permanently on a "Silver" for the first 2-weeks without knowing it.



I sometimes get a strong craving - especially around smokers or when drinking - for those occasions I have a 24mg kick in in the teeth flavour that I 'Silver' out on for a few puffs.

Interesting thing about the craving for a cig is that the Vape does not satisfy the craving, but it takes it away, if that makes any sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RezaD

Derick said:


> I sometimes get a strong craving - especially around smokers or when drinking - for those occasions I have a 24mg kick in in the teeth flavour that I 'Silver' out on for a few puffs.
> 
> Interesting thing about the craving for a cig is that the Vape does not satisfy the craving, but it takes it away, if that makes any sense



You guys have it spot on.... I guess I was being naive in thinking the ecig would satisfy the craving....but the 18mg did take it away for now.

So for those that have been off the stinkies for more than a year.....does the craving diminish substantially compared to the first few months?


----------



## Silver

I have only been off stinkies for about 6 months @RezaD and I have noticed a major reduction in cravings.

In the beginning I got cravings almost every day, then a few times a week.

Now I hardly get any really strong cravings - not for a cigarette anyway.

I have noticed that when I go shopping for example and I walk around a shopping centre, these days I sometimes forget to vape and get back in my car after 2 or 3 hours and dont feel any strong cravings.

Before, when I smoked, I could not go for more than about 30 minutes without feeling the urge to go into the parking lot for a smoke.

I have read up on this - and apparently it has to do with the E-Cig giving a lower nicotine spike in your blood than the cigarettes - so by vaping, you are having less of a nicotine high - and so your body doesn't crave it as much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

that's awesome to hear @Silver, i am closing in on a month and still have a craving from time to time, especially when stressed, but it's good to hear that it gets better with time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

RezaD said:


> You guys have it spot on.... I guess I was being naive in thinking the ecig would satisfy the craving....but the 18mg did take it away for now.
> 
> So for those that have been off the stinkies for more than a year.....does the craving diminish substantially compared to the first few months?


I have chatted to quite a few of our customers about this and it varies from person to person - personally, the cravings are there after 6 months, but not as 'urgent' as in the beginning - other customers have reported a drastic reduction in cravings, to the point of them asking me for 0 nic juice.

Others again have stuck to their original nic level and have increased their juice consumption, so I guess it will be different for everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vapegerm

Ok- so its has been 4 weeks now and I decided to treat myself to another toy to celebrate .
Innokin iTaste 134  big wow factor if you like a bit of bling  solid build all shiny stainless steel wand .
Vaping it with my Nautilus tank and its been real fun. It came with a iClear 30 tank which I didn't give a second glance until this morning as the plastic tank put me off initially.
So I was wrong to judge this book by its eeh  plastic cover.
Gives a really nice tasty full warm vape on only 6.5 w.

I am really surprised as I am never wrong

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Congratulations on the 4 weeks @vapegerm - enjoy your new toy and plastic is only a concern if you use "aggressive" e-liquid in them i.e citrus, cinnamon etc.


----------



## vapegerm

Thanks for the warning Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Well done @vapegerm, that's a good enough excuse to get new toys


----------



## vapegerm

Ok- here I am and it will be 7 weeks of vaping tomorrow . Confession time- had a stinky at work on Thursday. After 6 and a half weeks stinky free. I could slap myself now!  Spank spank slap slap ouch....
I blamed stress, pressure, an unbearable desire. I wanted it I needed it, I had it and lit up.  It felt like I had just smoked a valium and definitely took the edge off for 5 minutes of head spinning....I was goofed on a stinky 
Tasted like absolute doo doo though and felt sick for about an hour afterwards and was back on the vape.
Take that stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------

